# Does this make sense to you ?



## Don Kondra (Jun 26, 2020)

Shipping packaging...

When I ship I wrap the item/s in bubble wrap secure enough they won't be able to rattle around in an appropriately sized box.

Amazon did wrap it well. 

What a waste, sigh..




 
Cheers, Don


----------



## Tropicalmemories (Jun 27, 2020)

Don Kondra said:


> Shipping packaging...
> 
> When I ship I wrap the item/s in bubble wrap secure enough they won't be able to rattle around in an appropriately sized box.
> 
> ...



Was that tiny remote in that huge box??


----------



## Don Kondra (Jun 27, 2020)

> Was that tiny remote in that huge box??



Yup...

Cheers, Don


----------



## Jeff15 (Jun 27, 2020)

I always amuses me how much packaging Amazon waste....


----------



## Original katomi (Jun 27, 2020)

That’s about right, then you get a bottle posted in just one of their card envelopes


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 27, 2020)

I tell you what, Best Buy just throws it in a box with no fill. Done with them. Amazon probably had a chart on the advantage of wasting fill vs. returned gear due to packaging.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 28, 2020)

Better safe than sorry. Retail value, wholesale cost,  cardboard box cost.Amazon wants your expensive merch to arrive undamaged. Either way, some customers complain. If you had ever seen package-handling crews, you'd probably understand. Imagine four flights and six loadings.


----------



## Mike Drone (Jun 29, 2020)

Other times they will stuff everything in a white envelope and shove it into a 6" square mail box.  I have had more books bent in half...


----------



## Space Face (Jul 8, 2020)

If it arrives safely, then jib done.


----------



## K9Kirk (Feb 25, 2021)

I image the people that are boxing items sometimes run out of certain size boxes and are forced to keep production going by just stuffing the item into the smallest box (an oversized box) available and move on. Probably more their managers fault for not keeping stocked up on supplies. I tried to get a fishing license the other day at my local Walmart and they said they couldn't help me because the machine that prints out the license requires a particular type of paper and that they were out of it. Just poor management.


----------



## flyingPhoto (Jun 1, 2021)

also can depend upon the COST and the amount of times that sort of item is STOLEN in the warehouses. 

more expensive/higher theft means BIGGER boxes to avoid it walking home in someones pocket.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jun 1, 2021)

flyingPhoto said:


> also can depend upon the COST and the amount of times that sort of item is STOLEN in the warehouses.
> 
> more expensive/higher theft means BIGGER boxes to avoid it walking home in someones pocket.


Yes, when I worked in the construction field many years ago, we built a Walmart Super Center in Moore, Ok. They kept cigarettes and diapers in a cage in the back. When I said something to one of their managers, he said it was to prevent _employees _from stealing them.


----------



## flyingPhoto (Jun 1, 2021)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Yes, when I worked in the construction field many years ago, we built a Walmart Super Center in Moore, Ok. They kept cigarettes and diapers in a cage in the back. When I said something to one of their managers, he said it was to prevent _employees _from stealing them.


I was walmart for 6 years. 3 as low management. I know at least 40 different KNOWN customer theft scams, and a few dozen employee done scams


----------



## ac12 (Jun 1, 2021)

How about putting a lens in a big box.
BUT, it is put into one corner of the box, with no padding on that side, and all the padding on the other half.   

I've also received fragile items in bubble envelopes.
It was a miracle that it survived going through the postal system.


----------



## flyingPhoto (Jun 1, 2021)

ac12 said:


> How about putting a lens in a big box.
> BUT, it is put into one corner of the box, with no padding on that side, and all the padding on the other half.
> 
> I've also received fragile items in bubble envelopes.
> It was a miracle that it survived going through the postal system.


Fedex always leaves electronics in odd places. normally in puddles, snow drifts, and under the eaves when its raining out. OR they put it 30 feet from the road in broad daylight. 

when people are visible hOME


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jun 1, 2021)

If you complain about an Amazon delivery, you actually get results, or at least from my local fulfillment center you do. I now get texted a photo of my pkg and where it was left.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jun 1, 2021)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> If you complain about an Amazon delivery, you actually get results, or at least from my local fulfillment center you do. I now get texted a photo of my pkg and where it was left.



They email me the photo.  But last time it was a photo of the item on someone else’s front stoop.  Fortunate recognized the lower half of the door that was in the pic as my neighbor just next door.  I felt like a package thief going over there and taking a package off of their front steps while no one was home.  I stopped over later that same day to explain myself just in case they have a ring doorbell or security camera!


----------



## nokk (Jun 1, 2021)

amazon employees to meet an insane quota of so many boxes packed/hour or items picked/hr.  so if they grab the wrong size box or if the correct size box is too far away they just go for it.


----------



## ac12 (Jun 1, 2021)

But delivery description is all wrong.
"Handed to resident."  uh, I was home all day and NO ONE handed a box to me.
"Delivered to mail room."  uh, there is no 'mail room' at my house.


----------



## flyingPhoto (Jun 5, 2021)

ac12 said:


> But delivery description is all wrong.
> "Handed to resident."  uh, I was home all day and NO ONE handed a box to me.
> "Delivered to mail room."  uh, there is no 'mail room' at my house.


or the classic "put inside back porch"..   when im in the second story.....


----------

